# Una sola cara



## antayhua (Nov 14, 2009)

Estoy haciendo un diseño en el proteus primero lo hice en isis y luego lo pase a ares pero mi problema es que yo lo quiero hacer de una sola cara y al rutearlo me salen las dos caras y por mas que lo configuro para una sola cara no me sale ayuda por favor gracias.


----------



## luisgrillo (Nov 15, 2009)

Las lineas que salen de color rojo (la otra cara) son las lineas que no se pudieron rutear por la otra cara, y solo pones puentes para conectar.


----------



## gero sam (Nov 22, 2009)

simon...al principio tienes que poner que las lineas vayan en el bottom(de color azul..)y si te sale la linea roja es posiblemente por que no cumple con las reglas de diseño y DEBE irse por arriba (o sea ahi debes puentear como dice el luis)...

Ahora si por "rutearlo" te refieres a mandarle con el 'Autorouter'  lo que debes hacer es borrar las pistas rojas y rutearlas a mano....Aunque yo lo que digo es que mas bien intentes hacer todo a mano para que tengas  mas control de la placa, es jodido al principio pero despues de hacer una o dos te das cuenta de que es frescaso...

Yo tambien quise poner en el Rule Chequer que solo sea Bottom pero no me salio.
suerte loco


----------



## cerebroo (Nov 22, 2009)

Hola, uso Ares y tuve ese problema, lo que tienes que hacer es simple, en el Ares en tools, Design rule manager, entras alli, luego a la pestaña de net classes, por defecto esta signal, y donde dice bottom copper, la cambias por none. Y asi tambien con la otra que no me acuerdo, alli donde dice signal tambien hay otra opcion, la escoges y tambien cambias el bottom copper por none. 

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 24, 2009)

Utiliza eagle te da las opciones que tu necesitas ademas que es muy completo.


----------



## godlc (Nov 26, 2009)

hola compañeros si el problema es la autoruta de doble capa, y solo quiere que le salga en una capa.

deben hacer lo siguiente:

-Da click en el icono *desing rule manager* ó van al menu *tools* y lo buscan
-En *Pair 1 (hoz): y en (vert):* elije la capa *bottom en las dos *y las demás dejalas en blanco. (si tiene circuitos de montaje superficial elije la capa top en ambas)
-Arriba en strategy: elige signal.
-Presiona OK y listo hara el ruteo en una capa.

suerte.

me falto decir que cuando abre la ventana de desing rule manager le dan click en la pestaña *Net Classes* y configuran lo anterior.


----------

